

Ask HN: Review my portfolio - ramanujam
http://ramanuj.me/

======
ecaroth
Looks nice... once suggestion - the first thing I noticed were he rounded
corners on the top, and the ~1px of white which looks like it occurred when
you cut the background out in photoshop (or whatever). My eyes were drawn to
that immediately, and it would take very little effort to clean that up

~~~
ramanujam
I used CSS3 border radius over the sliced image and it didn't blend well i
guess! Thanks for letting me know.

------
petervandijck
The fonts you're using are really ugly, at least to me. Even a default Verdana
would have been better.

~~~
ramanujam
I use two fonts, Tangerine from the Google font library and Fertigo Pro from
the exljbris font foundry, both via @font-face. Not sure if they don't go well
together. Fertigo is more a print friendly font i guess. Thanks for the
feedback. I will try a few other font options.

------
instakill
Very nice.

